# Une licence FreeWare...



## jmini (25 Mai 2003)

je viens de prendre conscience que pour distribuer dans les règles un logiciel il falait lui adjoindre une licence...

Existe il des licences FreeWare toute faite... Prête à l'emploi?

Merci de me dire ou...


----------



## molgow (25 Mai 2003)

Ca c'est une question intéressante!

C'est vrai que la plupart des logiciels, même freeware, sont très souvent accompagnés d'un fichier de license. Mais, je me demande tout de même, si ça a a vraiment une utilité.. la loi sur les droits d'auteurs protège de toute manière dans une certaine mesure l'auteur d'un logiciel, non ?!

A part ça, même avec ces licenses, je ne vois pas en quoi ça protège vraiment. De toute manière, si quelqu'un veut prendre votre logiciel, y ajouter son nom et le commercialiser, il y a de fortes chances qu'il se trouve dans un autre pays et il sera de toute manière beaucoup trop onéreux de démarer une procédure en justice.

Dites moi si je me trompe, mais si c'est pour distribuer un petit logiciel en freeware, je n'y vois aucune utilité d'inclure une quelconque license.


----------



## Didier Guillion (25 Mai 2003)

Bonjour,

Meme si comme le signale notre ami du dessus, inclure une licence ne te protègera pas si quelqu'un cherche à te voler ton travail, elle permettra au moins à tous ceux qui veulent l'utiliser honnetement de comprendre qu'il s'agit d'un FreeWare...

Donc, je te conseille de pondre un texte simple expliquant que tu autorise l'utilisation libre et sans redevance de ton logiciel mais que tu en interdit la revente sans ton accord préalable.

Ceci tu permettra au moins de connaitre les CDROMS de compilation sur lesquelles ils sera publié, puisqu'une telle licence impose aux sociétés qui vendent les FreeWare sous forme de CD de t'en demander l'autorisation préalable.

Cordialement


----------



## jmini (25 Mai 2003)

OK ... si qq'un a un exemple... je suis preneur...

ou alors il ne me reste que a adapter un texte que j'aurai lu quelque part..


----------



## simon (6 Juin 2003)

Mettons qu'une licence te permet également de te protéger un tout petit peu, tu peux par exemple mettre dans ta licence qqch du genre "l'auteur du dit logiciel ne peut pas être tenu pour responsable des dommages possibles causé par l'utilisation du logiciel, vous utilisez ce programme à vos propres risques..." enfin quelques chose du genre. Si jamais tu peux regarder la licence GPL ( http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/license-list.fr.html ), même si tu ne veux pas l'utiliser c'est un très bonne exemple et tu pourras sûrement en récupérer une ou deux parties pour les adapter chez toi


----------

